
“Anyone can do math” - atomlib
https://mathforlove.com/2019/09/anyone-can-do-math/
======
jimmyvalmer
Summarized: "Math skill is proportional to time spent and aptitude." Verbosity
is an existential threat.

~~~
ColinWright
That's a completely inaccurate "summary" \- what you have said here is a total
misrepresentation of the article.

~~~
jimmyvalmer
How about this: "Don't despair! If you lack aptitude, you can make up for it
with time spent!"

~~~
ThrowawayR2
Still utterly incorrect. To distill the article's own summary:

" _1\. Everyone is capable of doing arithmetic, understanding fractions,
percents, basic algebra and graphing, basic probability and statistics, and
should be able to read a graph in a newspaper or hear a statistic on the radio
without getting flustered.

2\. Everyone deserves to see some beautiful ideas of mathematics.

3\. We need to teach like anyone and everyone in our classroom could have a
gift for math that’s about to manifest… because they just might, and we may
never know unless they’re given the opportunity._"

